# Bostitch Model H2B hammer stapler



## bigblack'74 (Nov 23, 2007)

The greatest stapler ever in my opinion. Bostitch tells me they no longer make service parts for them. We have been using these for probably 30 years and we love them. Anybody know a source for some parts. There has to be some repair shop out there with some old stock. A new stapler is the LAST resort. thanks!


----------

